# oscillating steam engine



## oneKone (Jan 5, 2013)

this is my single acting oscillating steam engine. i built it about2 years ago from plans from steves-workshop, the plans were in metric. i built the engine when i was an apprentice cnc machinist. i made it from"scrap"bar, flat stock on manual colchester lathe and manual mill (unknown name). this is my first engine and it really ignited my passion for manual machining. after i completed it i showed my boss he was thrilled to see that i actually liked machining!
this year (2013) i plan to make a small 2 cylinder 4 stroke IC engine...cant wait.
cheers,
chris


----------

